# PLEASE HELP!!Okay I think im SCREWED....BF 750



## Weinersnitzelz (Jan 3, 2010)

PLEASE HELP!!NEWB HERE...I recently traded an old 01 Honda CBR 600 F4i worth maybe $2500 tops for a 05 BF 750 with 29.5" Outlaws on aftermarket aluminum rims with a LRD Torc exhaust all cv joints in good working order body and frame and everything in great shape, BUT It had a small knock....well really not a knock just some noise on the top end of the front cylinder. It then started to backfire and miss occasionally and then I swamped it in a 5 foot never ending hole that i thought was a 1 foot puddle,the engine stalled but no water entered the airbox a little entered thru the exhaust oil was a little murky, it died and i was towed back, well tonight I changed the oil several times to get the moisture out and now has a fairly loud knock on the top of the front cyl and had not quite metal shavings in the drain pan but more like glitter...my question is a three part, 1, Rebuild whatever could be wrong 2, Try and find a used engine or 3, just sell it the way it is?? 

Remember I essentially only paid $2000-2500 for it and everything else is in good working condition...Please help me out on what it could be or what I should do!!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

If it's in otherwise good shape, just rebuild the engine... Not too expensive depending on what you want to do. And you can make more power! Sorry for your problems!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I would bild the motor and get some good power out of it I wish I had some spare cash(who does now) I would buy it from you as is.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed. If everything else is that good, then rebuild. Maybe add a BBK and some extras along the way. She would be a great machine.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Rebuild it.......

With Goodies:rockn:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

If decide to sell it let me know I think I would rebuild it you have got a good lookin machine put a little money in it and enjoy watch out for the water holes


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

wow is that thing nice!
i say rebuild it!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I think everyone here has the right idea......I would definately rebuild it and ADD MORE HP!!! A rebuild could cost you next to nothing up to several thousands, just depends on what you want to do and how agressive you want to get with it. If you want to get rid of it, give me a holler, I want to get in the pecking order as well.......LOL 
Sorry that you are having that issue.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would just rebuild it. Will need new crank and rods from the sound of it. I would quit trying to run it because the crank and rod will eventually seize together and the rod will break causing the entire motor to be useless. 

If you decide to buy another motor. You have more choices than just buying an 2005 750 motor. If your just wanting something to ride the you could even get a 650 motor and swap heads and output shaft. And you would be ready to go let her eat again. 

If you decide to sale then I would sale the outlaws separate if they are in good shape and as long as everything else is in good shape you should be able to easily get $1500 for it blown up on stock tires. 

Btw
Where you located at?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would call AMR or FCP or GodSpeed ATV and have them rebuild it.....PM Hondarecoveryman on here....he can build you a nice motor. listen to the man above me....he knows. he has a very nice brute 801


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I appreciate the compliment.

It wouldn't be half the bike it is if it wasn't for these forums


----------



## Weinersnitzelz (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Guy really appreciate the info, I prob will just rebuild I really do love this bike.....


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

good luck and build it....if you decide to sell part it out instead youll end up with more cash.....FCP FOR THE BUILD!


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

just saw this on craigslist:

http://houston.craigslist.org/mcy/1551491602.html

hope noone buys it after what has been posted on this thread!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

ummm thats not a really nice thing to say....

Should be "Good luck on the Sale"


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

you're right.. good luck, but after readin' this thread, sounds like he's not being honest in the add..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

He says it has a knock so in my book he has said all he needs to say. I don't in anyway feel that he is trying to mislead anybody. 

Good luck with the sale


----------

